# best way to get rid of moldy musty smell



## BURNiNATOR (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello All!

What is the best way to get rid of the moldy musty smell in a travel trailer?


----------



## charlieo (Mar 17, 2010)

We had always left the windows open slightly also the roof vents open some when the unit was stored. It always smelled fresh when we went to use it. We traded for a motorhome so will try the same techniques again.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

You need to find the source and remove it. Then you need to find the cause and prevent it.


----------

